# Skinny Water Products gigs



## echosierra3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking for one of their gigs,are they still in business? Their website seems to be gone. If you want to sell one of their gigs, or know where I might buy one, let me know. THX


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

After reading your post, I opened up another tab and clicked on their website which is in my "Bookmarks". The site opened and is working for me, but it looks like they've been working on the site because it is totally brand new. 

I sure hope they don't go out of business. I'm planning on buying their 2 piece, 8' long silver anodized gigging pole next April.


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

*local gig*

I purchased this gig locally and it is the best I have ever used. It is made from stainless all thread. The threads really hold onto the fish. I have used it three times now and have not loss a fish on it yet. Even Sheephead stick, I had problems with them in the past. The builder also makes various adapters for cane poles and swimming pool cleaning poles. The adapters and all of the welds are stainless as well. I was lucky and they screwed right into my sea striker poles. Here is his website ruggedmetal.com


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Ruggedmetal*

Plus 1 on ruggedmetal threaded gigg heads. I used a skinny water gigg for years and tried these and would not go back. The skinny water head is laser cut and they will bend on large fish. Had a sheephead tie mine up in knots. The threaded giggs are extremely tough and the only fish I've lost are the ones I flat out missed. Combined with a pool pole they are half the weight and stronger to boot.You might want to consider looking at them and Chris can repair them if and I say if you ever have a problem and they are local.:thumbup:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

*pool poles*

Bama, I'm currently using 12ft 3/4 inch schd 40 aluminum pipe with 3/8 adapters welded on. My only problem with them is the weight. Are the pool poles you use one piece or telescopic and were to buy them. Thinks


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Pool Poles*

Morning Flounderslayerman
I got mine at Pinch a Penny pool supplies in Pensacola. Was skeptical at first , but after trying it love it. Very well made and it is 2 piece that telescopes. I keep mine at about 11 feet. They have a 12 foot model and a 8 foot model. It ran about 30 bucks and I got the deluxe model.A whole lot lighter than my skinny water pole. I put choppedlivers threaded titanium gigg head on it and they are also very light. KILLING MACHINE and held pole and gigg on some very nice fish this Fall. I've flexed these poles pretty good and so far no bends.:thumbup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Chris (Chopped Liver) who makes his stainless gig heads and is also the the owner of Rugged Metal made a very nice video showing two of his gig heads and how to make a gigging pole from a swimming pool pole. The video is below and it's a very good "how to" video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zea4tIOwj7c


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

We've got a couple of those at Tight Line's right now. There 54.99$ for the head, and the adapter for the Bamboo pole's are 24.99...... But everything is 25% off right now.. Come check em out!


----------

